# deer summer sausage recipe



## predator14

i was wondering if anyone had a recipe for summer sausage i've tried one but it didn't work out to well


----------



## holmsvc

Anyone have any good summer sausage recipes?


----------



## Danimal

I made 5 lbs of summer sausage last year, and I think my problem was not making 10 lbs!

70% venison, 20% pork shoulder, and 10% beef shoulder. The seasoning mix was a pre-package that I picked up at Bass Pro (one pkg for 5 lbs of meat).

I also bought the casings from BP. I stuffed the mix into the casings, tied them off and smoked them at 200 degrees for 4.5 hours with mesquite wood.

Maybe it was dumb luck, but they came out realllly good.


----------



## holmsvc

Danimal was the seasoning the LEM seasoning?

Anyone else have any recipes?


----------



## Danimal

Thanks, I couldn't remember the brand....yes it was the LEM.


----------



## jkolson

4 lb deer 3 lbs lean pork trim (Boston butt)
1 head of garlic boiled in 2 cups water (use only the water)
3 1/2 tbsp tenderquick (or use modern cure)
3 tbsp mustard seed
2 tbsp brown sugar
1 tbsp black pepper
1 tbsp crushed red pepper
1 tbsp onion powder
1 tbsp garlic powder

For hot and cheezy
2 cups high temp cheddar cheese
1 - 2 cups diced fresh jalapeno with seeds

Soak casing in war water for 30 minutes. Cook in smoker @ 140, 1 cup hickory, smoke for 3 hours turning every hour. Finish @ 200 until internal temp reaches 160.


----------



## bigbadbrad007

I found some recipes that I love to use. In fact, there is a site that has a nice size list of different recipes. The link is as follows: http://www.txhuntworks.com/recipes.html

The listing of recipes has a quite a few categories, and I haven't yet com across anything that I didn't like. Hope this satisfies you all.


----------



## sausageslinger

I use the sausage maker summer sausage seasoning and it seems to be a good seasoning.You can get from thesausagemaker.com or call 1-888-490-8525.You can get enough to make 10lb or 50lb.


----------



## MossyMO

For quite a few years been making summer sausage and while it was good, it wasn't exactly what our taste buds were looking for. A few years ago we found a recipe that we really liked but wanted to tweak it a little and add an ingredient to give it just a little tang, here is what we have come up with.

*Tangy Summer Sausage*

25 pound batch - 12 1/2 pounds lean beef or venison and 12 1/2 pounds semi-lean pork (the original recipe was a 50/50 mix but we like our summer sausage leaner - we changed this to 20 pounds venison and 5 pounds of pork for our liking)
1 ounce - Cure #1
12 1/2 Tablespoons - Salt
5 Tablespoons - Onion Powder
5 Tablespoons - Garlic Powder
5 Tablespoons - Black Pepper (coarsely ground)
2 1/2 Tablespoons - Mustard Seed
5 Tablespoons - Sugar
5 teaspoons - Nutmeg
5 teaspoons - Basil
5 teaspoons - Coriander Seed
2 1/2 Cups - Ice Water
1 1/2 Cups - Powdered Milk
3 ounces - Encapsulated Citric Acid (ECA) ((this was not in the original recipe, we added it for a tang taste))

First grind all meats thru a 3/16" plate(original recipe called for 3/16" we used a 3/8"). Next add all recipe ingredients except the Encapsulated Citric Acid to the meat mixture, mix well then regrind thru 3/16" plate(original recipe called for a 3/16" again but we used a 1/4"). If you want to add cheese now is your time - the cheese needs to be added before the ECA; for a 25 pound batch our taste buds like 2 1/2 to 3 pounds of Hi Temp cheese. Refrigerate overnight for the cure and spices to meld in the meat mixture.

After the meat has rested in a fridge overnight, add some water to loosen up the meat mixture and mix in 3 ounces of Encapsulated Citric Acid to the meat mixture; this is what gives the tang taste to the summer sausage. The water in the mixture will help incorporate the ECA into the meat - without the water the meat will be too stiff to mix and if you over mix the ECA it will cause the capsules to burst and you won't get the tang you are looking for; the water will also make stuffing into casings much easier.

If you want to add high temp cheese while mixing, I like 2 1/2 to 3 pounds mixed in right before stuffing.

Now it is sausage casing stuffing time.

*Note:* When using Encapsulated Citric Acid it is important to immediately stuff sausage mixture into summer sausage casings and start smoking soon as possible. It is NOT advised when using Encapsulated Citric Acid to add it to a meat mixture and let it refrigerate overnight, as it will alter the flavor of the sausage mixture as it will not give the tang you are looking for.

- Place stuffed casings in smoker at 130º for 2 hours with no smoke, this is the time to dry the casing so the casing and sausage can later take on smoke.

- Turn smoker up to 150º smoke for 4 hours with a light, moderate or heavy smoke(whatever you prefer). You want a slow rise in heat in order for the ECA to release as it is meant too. If you smoke to hot you will not get the right results. Then bump the heat to 170° for another hour - you can continue to smoke or not at this point.

- To finish cooking Increase smoker temperature to 190º and continue to cook until the internal meat chub temperature is at least 150º.

- Once you reach your internal temp, it is time for an ice water bath to rapidly bring down the meat temp and this will also help prevent wrinkly casings on the summer sausage. After the ice water bath hang at room temp for a couple of hours and then it can be refrigerated overnight.

- All that is left to do now is packaging for the freezer and of course taste testing!


----------

